# Fountain Pen with a 'snap' cap?



## bgray (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a client that wants a CSU Americana, but as a fountain pen.

The kit doesn't thread the cap on, the nib snaps into a closing cap.

I'm wondering if over time, will the continuous snapping of the cap lead to the fountain pen leaking a slight bit with every snap?  I just picture a dried mess of ink inside the cap.

Should I advise the client to not point the pen down when closing the cap?  This make sense to me.  I'm guessing that if the cap is snapped with the pen pointing down, there may be a slight chance of ink spirting out, but if the pen is pointed up, no problem.

Sound reasonable?


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 1, 2007)

One of my customers has been using this pen for over 18 months now with no problems. He uses it daily and is constantly taking the cap off and back on in various positions.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 1, 2007)

Never had that happen, but I buggered up the nib once putting the cap on. That made my day...


----------



## leevis (Feb 1, 2007)

I've been collecting and using fountain pens for over 10 years (in fact, that's how I became interested in pen turning). Many of the pens in my collection have "snap on" caps. The short answer is, yes, ink can leak into the cap when it is snapped on. It doesn't really matter what position the pen is in because there is always residual ink in the nib (unless it's completely dried out). All that being said, it's such a rare occurrence, it's not really worth worrying about. I would, however, keep it with the nib pointing up or on it's side when not in use to keep gravity from pulling the ink out into the cap (this goes for all fountain pens regardless of cap type). If it's a pen I use frequently, I prefer to keep them on their side. That way, the nib doesn't dry out. There's still a possibility it could leak, but I've never had happen.


----------



## bgray (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## bjackman (Feb 2, 2007)

Brian,
I know you've already gotten some good answers, but I wanted to chime in with my $.02

First of all, ANY fountain pen used regularly by the average human being WILL get some ink up in the cap. It's fairly easily rinsed in most pens with a little cool water or a few dampened cotton swabs. It's a good idea to leave the cap open afterward for a while to ensure it dries out completely.

As with Lee, I have some snap cap pens (of the non-turned-by-me variety.) They tend to find their way into my most used category of my daily user rotation. Translated, I love them!
I have one pen, a Platinum brand that has such a good seal on the plastic inner cap that I can have a completely clean nib, cap and uncap the pen and it will have sucked a small amount of ink out of the slit onto the nib. In this case I think it's something of a "vacum effect" as the pen is uncapped, not the movement of the pen during the capping or uncapping motion. I could be completely off here, but that is my feeling with this pen. (which I like a lot btw [] )
I have another favorite, a Scheaffer that has three metal points where a clutch ring holds the cap in place on the body. There's space all around the cap and I don't get this same vacum effect with this pen.
If you have not made any yet, the internal snap cap adjustment can be a little finicky. A normal screwdriver can have the tip flattened to imitate the cap/nib adjustment tool if you don't have one.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 2, 2007)

FYI if you make the CSUSA snap cap, do your self a big favor.. For the $5.00 but the adjuster tool, it makes putting them togather so easy!! Worth it day and night..


----------



## bgray (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />FYI if you make the CSUSA snap cap, do your self a big favor.. For the $5.00 but the adjuster tool, it makes putting them togather so easy!! Worth it day and night..



yeah, I do own that tool...before, I was using a flat heat screwdriver, but I found that I would round down the little plastic protrusions that hold the nib in place...

that tool is definitely essential for snap cap pens...thanks


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bgray43050_
> <br />.....before, I was using a flat heat screwdriver, but I found that I would round down the little plastic protrusions that hold the nib in place...



Using a flat head screwdriver blade might have been your problem??  They recommend using a #2 Phillips head screwdriver.  I don't make that kit; but have used the Phillips screw driver to adjust pens for others and it has worked well for me.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 3, 2007)

Randy, I think he means the lips at hold it at the wide end, I did not "have" this problem, but I found out that I did once I got the tool. I think it's because the tool is shaped to fit inside the shape of the insert as well as the better fingers to grip it. I noticed that the caps snapped on tighter when I started to use the tool.  But all in all, it's like the cost of a cigar pen.. and well worth the cost.


----------



## bob393 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leevis_
> <br />I've been collecting and using fountain pens for over 10 years (in fact, that's how I became interested in pen turning). Many of the pens in my collection have "snap on" caps. The short answer is, yes, ink can leak into the cap when it is snapped on. It doesn't really matter what position the pen is in because there is always residual ink in the nib (unless it's completely dried out). All that being said, it's such a rare occurrence, it's not really worth worrying about. I would, however, keep it with the nib pointing up or on it's side when not in use to keep gravity from pulling the ink out into the cap (this goes for all fountain pens regardless of cap type). If it's a pen I use frequently, I prefer to keep them on their side. That way, the nib doesn't dry out. There's still a possibility it could leak, but I've never had happen.



Well said; This is my experiance also!


----------

